# Experience with NewGlass2?



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone out there used "NewGlass2" fiberglass restoration? I have an older Dufour that has that dark gray stripe around the cabin top that looks better right after a wash and wax but soon turns powder gray. Was thinking of using "New Glass2" to keep the wet look. Any experience with this product would be appreciated. I understand it has a good "Practical Sailor" rating. Thanks!


----------



## duffer1960 (Aug 11, 2000)

I used poli-glow last season and was VERY impressed by the results. I will reapply a few coats at the start of this season. It made th hull look new again. As a note though, it does not fix imperfections (like scratches or dings or cracks) it just makes them very SHINY imperfections.


----------



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

*About your Poli-glow*

What is the source for poli-glow and do they have a web site? How difficult is the actual prep and application? Thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Poli-Glow is sold on-line at www.*poli**glow*products.com/ The boat we bought last year had been treated with it, and it looked great. We intend to remove and reapply it this spring. It applies easily (wipe on and let dry, no buffing) but can take several (6 - 10 ) coats if the glass is badly faded. Our problem is a hull stripe is uneven and damaged so we need to remove the poliglow on there now, repair the stripe. We will certainly re-apply it on the bare glass again. This product also got a good rating from Practical Sailor.
I should add (stress) that if your stripe is chalky and faded, using poliglow will just make it shiny chalky and faded looking, so the surface must be restored first.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just a note for others who have not use the product... the poly-glow does not need to be removed each year. I am on my fifth year. Each fall or spring I simply wash down, and apply one coat. Looks great all year, the black streaks and dirt don't like it... I also do my decks, bird droppings usually wash right off with a hose, unless it has been weeks since I have been to the boat.

John


----------



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

*Reply to "Faster"*

Question regarding the chalky color. The only time the gray stripe looks the way I like it is when it is wet or I have just hand waxed it. I was under the impression the product was to be applied to a stripped finish which would not be over wax?? How would you prepare a slightly chalky faded area for the poli-glow?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I applied Poly-glow to a little 18 foot power boat that was dull and colorless, unlike my Morgan 384 which I also applied the product. The poly-glow restored the color to the power boat (red). Granted it was not like new but it shined....much better than after three coats of wax. Prep is the same stripp of all wax and apply.

John


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Reply to Neicy*

Took a look at Newglass webpage, looks like good stuff, application and descriptions closely resemble those of PoliGlow. Newglass recommends aggressive cleaning and/or wetsanding with 800/1000 grit to restore the uniformity of the colour prior to applying their product. I imagine the same would be true of PoliGlow. The danger would be in getting too aggressive and working through the stripe to the glass underneath.
The previous poster's note that poliglow need not be removed annually is certainly true - we need to because I can't repaint the stripe over the existing poliglow. Also Poliglow does not recommend their product over fresh paint either so that's another issue for us.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen some pretty bad things about NewGlass2, in either PS and Good Old Boat. So it might be worth avoiding.


----------



## Petar (Nov 20, 2005)

Neicy,

When I wash, restore and wax my smooth surfaces they look good and shiny but i am having trouble with non skid surfaces on deck. have you figured out anything to do with non skid surfaces?

Black stripe I guess is painted (over gell coat). A friend suggested sanding it with 1000 and then 2000 grit prior to waxing it. I have yet to try it out.

regards

Petar


----------



## sail268 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've read post on other forum's for Newglass2 with positive results. Also contacted company owner, very helpful. They also offer complete money back
refund if not satisfied. I'm going to give it a try on my Catalina 320.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen some nightmare stories about NuGlass2... Apparently, it looks good at first, but then goes downhill from there... and removing it is a RPITA. 

Good luck with it...but before going ahead, I would do a bit more research to see if it really gives you the results that you want.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Add my vote for Poly-glo. One of the few products that actually does what they say it does. No info on NuGlass, sorry.


----------



## talbot (Jul 18, 2000)

Neicy,
I also have a Dufour 31. The black stripe is definitely Gelcoat, not paint.


----------

